# Ice Steelhead



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking for a descent place to go where I would have a good place to catch a steelhead through the ice. Thanks in advance!

Gillie


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Conneaut harbor produces when there is ice. You can call snug harbor for the report and sometimes they give ice conditions


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

East 72nd and Edgewater in Cleveland if the ice is good.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Edgewater has been good to me.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Anybody ever try and go out of fairport at all?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back about 3 weeks ago they were catching steel on the east side of short wall, not sure how the ice is now.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Spent day on ice steelhead fishing with John O at Edgewater beach boat launch. Ice was 5” to 6” at start of day and after 4 pm and warm day ice was melting quickly and was 3 to 5” thick, barely, and open water was appearing along steel wall and pier supports. NOT going to be safe tomorrow if rain continues all night. Picked up one 27” hen on 3/8 oz hair jig tipped with vodka preserved minnow. Reports of four other fish caught west of boat ramp by fuel docks.

My first steelhead thru the ice!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish Commish said:


> Spent day on ice steelhead fishing with John O at Edgewater beach boat launch. Ice was 5” to 6” at start of day and after 4 pm and warm day ice was melting quickly and was 3 to 5” thick, barely, and open water was appearing along steel wall and pier supports. NOT going to be safe tomorrow if rain continues all night. Picked up one 27” hen on 3/8 oz hair jig tipped with vodka preserved minnow. Reports of four other fish caught west of boat ramp by fuel docks.
> 
> My first steelhead thru the ice!


Nice fish! They sure are fun to catch through the ice.


----------

